# New tv show !



## Tom (Nov 16, 2010)

Ck it out Discovery channel 11/21/2010 @ 10PM eastern
http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/brew-masters/?#mkcpgn=semdsc6


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Sounds like it's going to be a good show. We'll have to put out a reminder on the day of the show.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2010)

Definetly remind me! I always forget about stuff like this.


----------



## SteveL (Nov 18, 2010)

Sam Calagione, that man is a brewing genius.


----------



## Hopleaf (Nov 20, 2010)

I wonder if it's going to be more about brewing beer or just beer in general?


----------

